# Msport widebody kit?



## SFPracing (Oct 17, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is any US distribution for this kit? It's just nuts.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

got a pic??

if there is no US distributors, places like jspec.com can get it for you (more $$)


----------



## SFPracing (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

From what I've read, no. But, I remember there being a website with practically all of the japanese body kits for sale, including some quite uncommon ones. Currently I forget the address, but that would be a good place to go. They're a well known name, it just slips me at the moment.

BTW Scott, I saw the work you guys did on Mark's Evo and it was really clean. Good going there


----------



## SFPracing (Oct 17, 2003)

I think you're talking about www.takakaira.com or www.wholehyper.com

As for the Evo. Thanks man. You should see the monster we're doing now. I'd tell ya what's done to it but it might be a shorter list discussing what's not done to it.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Scott, my friend, you are in luck

http://www.autoimaging.com/shop/index.php?shop=1&cat=99

btw, I'm heavily sleep deprived now (damn Vegas!), I meant Nick's evo. Why I said mark, I cannot contemplate


----------



## SFPracing (Oct 17, 2003)

Yea Nicks car is nice.


----------



## SFPracing (Oct 17, 2003)

VodKA you da man!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

NP bud, anytime


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

look at those wheels.. blitz z2 *drools*

by the way, msports kit looks TITS








yummy..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

drool...


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

autoimaging is out of business like yesterday, tyr again/.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Johny5 said:


> *autoimaging is out of business like yesterday, tyr again/. *


U sure. Site's still up and you can still order from it


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

i had a uras type 2 kit on order for my car for 6 months. then in the end the refunded my money and said they went bankrupt. i'm not like the zilvia guys shooting off info they're unsure of. i got a letter stating it from the company.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's weird.. no more msports???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

my housemate has this kit on his silvia


----------



## SFPracing (Oct 17, 2003)

Can I ask you, does he have the fenders for it? Are they steel or fiberglass? It's my understanding that when you do this kit you need the widebody fenders to mate up with their bumper.


Also for the other guy... this distributor may be out of business but theyre not MSports the manufacturer.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

SFPracing said:


> *Also for the other guy... this distributor may be out of business but theyre not MSports the manufacturer. *


i guess what i meant to say was.. "now where will we get msports stuff in US??"


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

umm no he hasnt got the fenders.
I have the wise sports fenders though and they look well tough! Same as those in the pic in a previous post. They are full fibreglass and would go well with the msports front. You dont need the fenders to match up cos the widebody fenders meet the kit at the same points as the standard kit. They just flare out over the wheel arches.

There is only 1 place in my state that imports it at the moment and the stuff in genuine so its expensive. Maybe have a chat to your local bodykit shop?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nice avatar joel


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *look at those wheels.. blitz z2 *drools*
> 
> by the way, msports kit looks TITS
> 
> ...


can't even see them its just black


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i was talking about this pic.. sorry for the confusion


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ah they look alright, i like my hubs better


----------



## designmanfx (Nov 14, 2003)

SFPracing said:


> Yea Nicks car is nice.



ah. thanks. dont get too excited next time scotty


----------



## Spectre23 (Apr 18, 2003)

There is some guy selling a bunch of MSports 240 stuff on ebay right now.


----------

